# The caves of Nottingham



## Brian G Turner (May 25, 2014)

Another interesting piece from the BBC - this one about the hidden caves of Nottingham, and their historical and social impact on the city history:
BBC News - Nottingham: The city where they keep finding caves

Even more interesting that they've discovered 100 new caves in the last four years.


----------



## Rafellin (May 25, 2014)

Fascinating topic. I've been working on some Lovecraftian fiction using these cave systems as a setting.


----------



## mosaix (May 25, 2014)

My daughter lived there for a while and we took the tour when we visited. The whole cave thing in Nottingham came as a surprise, I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## Foxbat (May 25, 2014)

Looks like somewhere definitely worth visiting (if I ever find myself in Nottingham).


----------



## Dozmonic (May 25, 2014)

Having been born and lived in Nottingham for a fair few years, the caves are one of those things everyone knows about but never bothers going to see. We're regularly disappointed by the quality of the city's football and castle to put us off exploring the caves too.


----------

